# Common Medical Abbreviations/Symbols



## tydek07

There was a member in the chat room that stated he sometimes gets confused when he sees a medical abbrevation/term. So, I thought I would make a post of the commonly used medical abbreviations/symbols.

So they are:

↑            Increase(d)
↓          Decrease(d)
Ø           None
♀           Female
♂          Male
<          Lesser then
>           Greater then
=  	Equal to
+	positive
-	negative
∆  	Change
@ 	at
≈ 	approximate
1o	primary, first degree
2o	secondary, second degree
3o	tertiary, third degree
µg	microgram
ā	before
α	alpha
A&O 	alert and oriented
Afib	atrial fibrillation
ABCs	airway, breathing, and circulation
abd	abdomen, abdominal
AIDS	acquired immune deficiency syndrome
AED	automatic external defibrillator
AMA	against medical advice
AMI	acute myocardial infarction
Amt.	Amount
Ant. 	Anterior
Approx	approximately
ASA	acetylsalicyclic acid (aspirin)
AV	atrioventricular
β	beta
BBB	bundle branch block
bid	twice a day
Bilat.	Bilateral
BM	bowel movement
BP	blood pressure
Brady	bradycardia
BS	blood sugar also breath sounds
BVM	bag-valve-mask
ĉ	with
C-1	cervical spine vertebrae 1, etc
c/o	complaint of
CA	cancer
cc	chief complaint, also cubic centimeter
CHF	congestive heart failure
cm	centimeter
CMS	circulation, movement, sensation
CNS	central nervous system
CO	carbon monoxide
CO2	carbon dioxide
COPD	chronic obstructed pulmonary disease
CPR	cardio-pulmonary resusciation
CSF	cerbralspinal fluid
CVA	cerebral vascular accident
cx	chest
D50	50% Detrose
D5W	5% Detrose in Water
dc	discontinued
dl	deciliter = 100 ml
DOA	dead on arrival
DTs	delirium tremors
Dx	diagnosis
ECG	electrocardiogram
ED	emergency department
Epi	epinephrine
ER	emergency room
ET	endotracheal
ETOH	ethyl alcohol
Fx	fracture
FBAO	foreign body airway obstruction
GCS	Glasgow coma scale
GI	gastrointestinal
GSW	gun shot wound
Hx	history
H/A	headache
HIV	human immunodeficiency virus
HR	heart rate
Hr(s)	hour, hours
IM	intramuscular
IO	intraosseous
IU	international units
IV	intravenous
IVP	IV push
KCl	potassium
kg	kilogram = 1,000 grams
JVD	jugular vein distention
L	liter, left
L-1, 2	Lumbar spine vertebrae 1, 2 etc.
LLQ	left lower quadrant
LOC	level of consiousness
LUQ	left upper quadrant
mcg	microgram
mEq	milliequivalent
mg	milligram
MI	myocardial infarction
min	minute 
mL	milliliter
mm	millimeter
MVA	motor vehicle accident
N/V	nausea & vomiting
NaHCO3 Sodium
               Bicarbonate
NKA	no known allergies
noc	at night
NPO	nothing by mouth
NS	normal saline
NSR	normal sinus rhythm
NTG	nitroglycerine
neg.	negative
O2	oxygen
O2 sat	oxygen saturation
p	after
PAC	premature atrial contraction
palp	palpation
PAT	proxysmal atrial tachycardia
PE	pulmonary embolism
ped	pediatric
PERL	pupils equal react to light
PMH	past medical history
PMS       pulse, motor, sensory
PO	by mouth, orally
prn	as needed
PSVT	paroxysmal supraventricular tachycardia
Pt.	Patient
PVC	premature ventricular contraction
q	every
qid	four times a day
R	right
resp	respirations
RLQ	right lower quadrant
RUQ	right upper quadrant
Rx	treatment
ŝ	without
SIDS	sudden infant death syndrome
SL	sublingual
SNT       soft, non tender
SOB	shortness of breath
SQ	subcutaneous
TB	tuberculosis
tid	three times a day
TIA	transient ischemic attack
TKO	to keep open
VF	ventricular fibrillation
Vfib	ventricular fibrillation
VT	ventricular tachycardia
Vtach	ventricular tachycardia
WO	wide open


*Feel free to add on others you use/see*


----------



## Sapphyre

PE can also be Pedal Edema


----------



## emtbill

MgSO4 Magnesium Sulfate
CaCl2 Calcium Chloride


----------



## fortsmithman

Let's not forget

#  Fracture


----------



## Sasha

ROSC return of spontaneous circulation.
RR Respiratory Rate.
AMI Acute Myocardial Infarction
STEMI ST Elevation Myocardial Infarction
CABG Coronary Artery Bypass Graft
KVO Keep Vein Open
WNL Within Normal Limits/ We Never Looked
od oculus dexter (Right eye.)
os oculus sinister (left eye)
MS Morphine Sulfate


----------



## TransportJockey

Sapphyre said:


> PE can also be Pedal Edema



That's one I've never actually heard. In my classes and in the field here, PE usually means Pulmonary Emboli or Pulmonary Edema


----------



## Sapphyre

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's one I've never actually heard. In my classes and in the field here, PE usually means Pulmonary Emboli or Pulmonary Edema



That's why I was confused first time I saw it show up on a medic's report as - pe on a diff breather.  I asked around, told when it shows up like that, they're talking about pedal edema.


----------



## Buzz

Our medical control authority here sent out a list of approved shorthand terms that had pretty much everything on that list, as well as all area hospital abbreviations, and some other useful information. I took that list and taped it to the inside of the clipboard in the rig I usually ride in. I'll go over the list next time I work and see if I can find some others that aren't on the list here.


----------



## Summit

AMS Acute Mountain Sickness
ALOC Altered Level of Conciousness


----------



## PotatoMedic

AAA:Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm

(not sure if that is one but the medics teaching my class keep saying that so I am guessing it is...)


----------



## Buzz

FireWA1 said:


> AAA:Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm
> 
> (not sure if that is one but the medics teaching my class keep saying that so I am guessing it is...)



That most definitely is one... Used it recently too


----------



## tydek07

Buzz said:


> That most definitely is one... Used it recently too



Oh, how did that go?


----------



## medic417

Many services and hospitals have a list of approved abbreviations/symbols.  Improper use could lead to patient harm.


----------



## VentMedic

tydek07 said:


> There was a member in the chat room that stated he sometimes gets confused when he sees a medical abbrevation/term. So, I thought I would make a post of the commonly used medical abbreviations/symbols.


 

He's not the only one confused.  The confusion happens very often and has been a large cause of medical errors.  If you read hospital reports you will now see many things that were previously written as abbreviations are now spelled out.


----------



## VentMedic

Summit said:


> AMS Acute Mountain Sickness


 
For those of us at sea level:
*AMS* - Altered Mental Status

*ALS* -
Advanced Life Support
or
Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis also called Lou Gehrig's disease

*EMS* -
Emergency Medical Services
or
Electro Myostimulation 

*EMT*
Emergency Medical Technician
or
Electronic Muscle Therapy (Physical Therapy)
or
Expiratory Muscle Training (Physical Therapy or Respiratory Thereapy)
or
Epithelial-Mesenchymal Transition (more RT speak when working with NO)

So if you hear ALS, EMS or EMT used in the hospital setting, they may not be talking about you.


----------



## medic417

VentMedic said:


> For those of us at sea level:
> *AMS* - Altered Mental Status
> 
> *ALS* -
> Advanced Life Support
> or
> Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis also called Lou Gehrig's disease
> 
> *EMS* -
> Emergency Medical Services
> or
> Electro Myostimulation
> 
> *EMT*
> Emergency Medical Technician
> or
> Electronic Muscle Therapy (Physical Therapy)
> or
> Expiratory Muscle Training (Physical Therapy or Respiratory Thereapy)
> or
> Epithelial-Mesenchymal Transition (more RT speak when working with NO)
> 
> So if you hear ALS, EMS or EMT used in the hospital setting, they may not be talking about you.



LOL.  How true.  Wonder how many of the fits thrown here about treatment from real medical professionals was not even really about them.


----------



## Buzz

tydek07 said:


> Oh, how did that go?



I'm not entirely sure how it turned out. I haven't been back to the hospital we took the patient to since then. The patient was still alive when we got there, although definitely was not doing so well.


----------



## BossyCow

Sapphyre said:


> PE can also be Pedal Edema



On our reports PE means physical exam


----------



## fma08

Sasha said:


> ROSC return of spontaneous circulation.
> RR Respiratory Rate.
> AMI Acute Myocardial Infarction
> STEMI ST Elevation Myocardial Infarction
> CABG Coronary Artery Bypass Graft
> KVO Keep Vein Open
> WNL Within Normal Limits/ We Never Looked
> *od oculus dexter (Right eye.)
> os oculus sinister (left eye)*
> MS Morphine Sulfate




Along with that, AD (right ear) AS (left ear) AU (both ears), OU (both eyes)


----------



## ffemt8978

Buzz said:


> Our medical control authority here sent out a list of approved shorthand terms that had pretty much everything on that list, as well as all area hospital abbreviations, and some other useful information. I took that list and taped it to the inside of the clipboard in the rig I usually ride in. I'll go over the list next time I work and see if I can find some others that aren't on the list here.



Good point.  Our medical director did the same thing.  Just because it's a medical abbreviation doesn't mean it's an approved medical abbreviation for your agency.


----------



## emtfarva

BossyCow said:


> On our reports PE means physical exam


PE: is physical exam


----------



## medic417

emtfarva said:


> PE: is physical exam



or Physical Education
or Pulmonary Edema
or Pulmonary Emboli
or or or or

No short cuts unless on approved list for your service and the hospitals you transport to.  Otherwise spell it out to avoid harm to patients.


----------



## emtfarva

medic417 said:


> or Physical Education
> or Pulmonary Edema
> or Pulmonary Emboli
> or or or or
> 
> No short cuts unless on approved list for your service and the hospitals you transport to. Otherwise spell it out to avoid harm to patients.


No you didn't get it *PE:*

*PE means what you said*


----------



## Aidey

I'm wondering when medical directors and such are going to start yanking all the abbreviations that JACHO has banned in the last few years. After all, our paperwork is being kept as part of the patients hospital record.


----------



## VentMedic

Aidey said:


> I'm wondering when medical directors and such are going to start yanking all the abbreviations that JACHO has banned in the last few years. After all, our paperwork is being kept as part of the patients hospital record.


 
The controversial abbreviations for hospitals and clinics were changed several years ago.  Unless the service is hospital based, JCAHO probably will have little to say about what EMS does.   Unfortunately, some of the abbreviations used are only known to EMS and their meanings are not passed on to the hospital.  Some also believe that being EMS they are vastly different so the abbreviations are different but yes, many complain when no one reads what they write. 

Each profession has their own "speak" and terminology but when a section of the chart is to be read by all, the terminology will be standard or spelled out clearly.


----------



## Aidey

I know JACHO has no official say, but since most medical directors work in hospitals I could see them eliminating some of the banned abbreviations just because the hospital they work in has done it. 

With the advent of electronic medical records, and many places now typing their initial patient care report I think many abbreviations will stop being used simply because you can't type them on a computer without a special index of symbols.


----------



## Ridryder911

I would not advise Medical Directors to make the abbreviations listing. I see very poor documentation on most physicians charting. Most do not use abbreviations as they make more of notations and dictations not actually writing into charts. 

I have physicians all the time ask me what common abbreviations are when reading charts. 

There are some common abbreviations that have went to waste side for safety sake. Yes, pushed by JCAHO but also from Pharmacy boards, etc. One in particular is M.S. is no longer recommended because of possibly misinterpretation ...


----------



## LAS46

Also you can use BGL - Blood Glucose Level insted of BS-Blood Sugar.

I stick to using BGL insted of BS because BS to me = Breath Sounds.

Just a idea.


----------



## JPINFV

medic417 said:


> No short cuts unless on approved list for your service and the hospitals you transport to.  Otherwise spell it out to avoid harm to patients.



Hehe, that's why I laughed at everyone at my old company that would use D/S for "draw sheet." See, D/S was on the official list of acronyms. It was just on there as dextrose-stick, not draw sheet.


----------



## TransportJockey

LAS46 said:


> Also you can use BGL - Blood Glucose Level insted of BS-Blood Sugar.
> 
> I stick to using BGL insted of BS because BS to me = Breath Sounds.
> 
> Just a idea.



CBG works for the same thing as BGL...


----------



## LAS46

jtpaintball70 said:


> CBG works for the same thing as BGL...



Very true.


----------



## reaper

We have never used CBG for anything! This is exactly why there is no need for abbreviations!


----------



## daedalus

I dont know if this was already covered, but,

DM for Diabetes Mellitus
DI for Diabetes Insipidus
IDDM for Insulin Dependent DM

CAD- Coronary artery disease


----------



## CAOX3

Since going to court a few times I write everything out,to much confusuin, as you know no in a courtroom likes confusion especially the DA.  So I spell it all out, no biggie.


----------



## john76

do any of these show up on an emt-b test?


----------



## mycrofft

*Spell it out.*

I was puzzled to see a symbol handdrawn in the corner of the front cover of a bunch of medical records at work, something like the letter "o" around a period....When they found out this was comparing the pt's behavior to a rectum, they went and slapped stickers over them and reprimanded the nurse who was doing it. 
I have to say they were pretty on-target, though.


----------



## LucidResq

Denver Metro Protocols - List of Commonly Accepted Abbreviations for Field Use


----------



## AJ Hidell

emtfarva said:


> PE: is physical exam





medic417 said:


> or Physical Education
> or Pulmonary Edema
> or Pulmonary Emboli
> or or or or...


A few years ago, a female friend of mine, in the middle of a discussion of her career, suddenly proclaimed that she was going for her PE next week.  I was more than a little dumfounded that she would be telling me about her upcoming pelvic exam, so I chuckled nervously and replied, _"Uhhh... thanks for sharing.  I guess."_

Turns out she was talking about taking the Professional Engineer licensure examination.

417 is correct.  Write it out.  Nobody is impressed by your ability to string letters together.  It doesn't make you sound like you have more than 120 hours of night school first aid training.  It just makes you sound like someone trying to sound like they know more than they do.


----------

